# Nice Lemon



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

We hit Crystal Beach early Saturday morning with reservations of getting any runs due to the full moon. 3 9/0's were deployed along with some 555's by 07:00.We soaked bonito, mullet, and one very large brown eel for several hour before, BOOM, Capt. Phillip Hemming's 9/0 on a customized rod he built brought this lemon shark to the beach. One run, one fish for the day. She ate the eel.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice one!


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome lemon. Good job!


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

I saw this! Great lemon! How long did it take to land?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

That's pretty cool. Nice fish!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

that's a nice fish! awesome job!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice lemon.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Nice lemon man! Did you get a measurement on that rascal?


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

surfguy said:


> Nice lemon man! Did you get a measurement on that rascal?


I heard 8'6"


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That is really cool! I haven't heard much about Lemon sharks on the Texas Gulf coast. Very cool catch indeed!


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

~ 40-45 minute fight. 8'6". She bellied up on the 1st bar. It was a beautiful thing swimming her in through the 1st gut.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice catch! Probably the most over-looked good shark bait there is....... is eel! Big brown eels or even moray if you can find them!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

"She ate the eel" got to be a joke in there somewhere. Awesome lemon!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice Lemon! It looks like it was a good Kayak day. How come whenever I hit the sand the surf looks like a wave pool?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

big congrats


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

How do you rig up an eel if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## soberliving (Aug 7, 2011)

How far out did you deploy the bait?


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

Just thread the hook through top section and re-enter in the tail section. The bait was at the edge of the sandy water where the green started. That day was @ 175 yds.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

One run is plenty when it's an 8 and a half footer!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Capt.Buzz said:


> Just thread the hook through top section and re-enter in the tail section. The bait was at the edge of the sandy water where the green started. That day was @ 175 yds.


Yall using circle hook or J hook?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice. I caught a 7 foot 4 in a few years ago.


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

J hooks with short shanks.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Capt.Buzz said:


> J hooks with short shanks.


Nice fish again!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, man that is a beauty!


----------

